#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 12月12號  台北有個 聖誕晚會 歡迎來參加

## 秋之回憶

不知道各位獸友 聖誕節都是怎過呢     ?

在家?   跟朋友?   還是選擇這禮拜六跟我們一起狂歡呢?



敝人叫秋葵  ，  這個禮拜六在下的公司 在台北新店市公所站  對面的 馬公公園 

舉辦一個聖誕變裝晚會  ，歡迎大家來參予    

在下是不知道大家都是怎麼過聖誕節的，在下公司有舉辦聖誕晚會 

想多約一些朋友一起來玩 剛好也可以認識更多朋友 




時間         : 12月12號(星期六)    晚上6點開始  結束時間預估 9點30分  

活動內容 :  狂歡舞會  變裝秀( 越酷炫越好，可穿獸裝(也許你會上台得獎喔~)

門票         : 300 (包含飲食以及摸彩活動)


報名截止日期是到這個禮拜三為止，因為要統計訂票數量 ，感謝妳


歡迎大家一起遊樂度過歡樂的聖誕節~~ 先祝福各位   ! !  聖誕節快樂 ! !



想要要參加的獸友或是有疑問的獸友，都可以與秋葵連絡或是新增我的MSN 

或是想詢問更詳細的內容都可以 (d12332110@hotmail.com)


感謝你花時間 閱讀此篇文章  秋葵在此感謝你~

還有~ 

注意事項 !!  請不准給我亂入喔   在此聲明!!! 因為會造成很多問題出現!!

來玩我很歡迎~ 要是來亂的或是給我搞啥問題出現的 我會生氣的喔~(笑




秋葵說: 自己過  還不如跟大家一起過         不怕你認識  就怕你不來認識

----------


## ghos01128

哇~聽起來不錯耶,剛好屬於單身狀態的小獸不怕沒地方去了
去參加的話一定要變裝嗎?需要邀請函嗎XD
會不會遇到狼板上其他的獸呢?開始期待了



```
請勿使用注音文 已代為編輯 
站務助理J.C.
```

----------


## 秋之回憶

> 哇~聽起來不錯耶,剛好屬於單身狀態的小獸不怕沒地方去了
> ㄑ參加的話一定要變裝嗎?需要邀請函嗎XD
> 會不會遇到狼板上其他的獸呢?開始期待了



不知道再下如何稱呼呢?  

變裝 是盡量拉~ 不強迫  

邀請函的話 是不用 只要新增我的MSN 作確認報名的動作就可以了  因為其他的都用MSN詳談比較好

----------


## ghos01128

喔 喔~這樣小獸就知道了



> 不知道再下如何稱呼呢? 
> 
> 變裝 是盡量拉~ 不強迫


自己也不知道如合稱呼,到時再討論要用啥名子吧
要讓秋之回憶失望了,無法變裝囧(能的話我也想阿~
最完報名期限到何時呢?怕忽然有事無法參加
我的MSN:ghost01128@yahoo.com.tw[/quote]
話說回好快阿@@



```
請勿使用注音文 已代為編輯 
站務助理J.C.
```

----------


## 秋之回憶

今天晚上12點截止 報名 要參加的獸友 要把握喔 ~



不可以亂入 不然會混亂

----------


## 棘刺

> 今天晚上12點截止 報名 要參加的獸友 要把握喔 ~
> 
> 
> 
> 不可以亂入 不然會混亂


我已經入樓=W=
不過沒有獸裝還真的很奇怪呢030"

算了，我當拍照的員工路人好了~~(喂W

----------


## 秋之回憶

晚會結束~ 圓滿成功， 雖然 大家一開始都沒辦法很high  但是都玩的很開心喔ww

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 晚會結束~ 圓滿成功， 雖然 大家一開始都沒辦法很high  但是都玩的很開心喔ww


嗯嗯恭喜成功囉~~

玩得很開心~~

是說要不要開一個慶功樓呢??(<--只是提議而已)

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 晚會結束~ 圓滿成功， 雖然 大家一開始都沒辦法很high  但是都玩的很開心喔ww


XDDD"

好多次在臺前都被你指示要high一點 

一整個跳舞神經都沒有的@@


不過...

這也算是回億吧...

----------


## ghos01128

要是被認識的人看到,一定會認為我瘋了...
平常就很安靜了,被帶去夜店也只是在喝飲料
唯讀這次有HIGH到

----------

